# What Are You Watching?



## Parfumerie (Jun 18, 2018)

What are you watching?

I'm watching Breathless (a bout de souffle) 


(Cc for subtitles)


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares (Jun 18, 2018)

I’m rewatching West World season 1 because i have to remember what happened before i start watching season 2...


----------



## Parfumerie (Jun 18, 2018)

Oh I've been wanting to watch that


----------



## amd (Jun 18, 2018)

I tend to binge watch things on NetFlix, which my husband finds annoying because I won't sit through a 2 hour movie with him, but 6 episodes of x show... my butt is parked. I'm currently binge watching Breaking Bad, but it has slowed down to 1 or 2 episodes a week because the weather is nice so I'm wanting to be out in the yard. And by yard, I mean sitting on the patio with a beer watching bugs, squirrels, and the occasional bunny.

Other shows I binge watched over the winter:
Shameless
Call the Midwife
Riverdale
Gossip Girl

Shows I stay current via Hulu:
Blindspot
Timeless


----------



## artemis (Jun 18, 2018)

I'm trying to keep up with Season 2 of both Legion and West World. I was watching them while the kids were at school. Now that they are home, I don't know when I'll catch up. Other than that, it's been baking shows on Food Network and geeky YouTube channels, like Crash Course and BioGraphics and some movie and comic-related series.


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 18, 2018)

Gradually catching up on all the most current season episodes of the following that we recorded on DVR:

The Big Band Theory
The Middle
Hawaii 5-0
Elementary
Marvel Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D


IrishLass


----------



## earlene (Jun 18, 2018)

I just finished the second season of Riverdale a couple of days ago, and to fill time until I find something else riviting, am currently on series 19 of Midsomer Murders.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 18, 2018)

Season 2 of Handmaid's Tale

I just saw Season 2 of Goliath has started, so that will probably be next.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 18, 2018)

Not anything really, just when I sit on the couch what ever is good on PBS or animal stuff.

Finally got to watch Black Panther !


----------



## BattleGnome (Jun 18, 2018)

I’m rewatching Arested Development. Season 5 just came out and I haven’t seen season 4. I couldn’t get into the second season of Riverdale. Season 1 was interesting but I had issues with some of the writing that I couldn’t get over. I’m struggling through season 2 of Marco Polo, it’s a bit more drama filled than I need right now


----------



## mrjesmon20 (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm watching the film adaptation of the book Annihilation in Netflix.


----------



## Cellador (Jun 19, 2018)

amd said:


> I'm currently binge watching Breaking Bad


I loved Breaking Bad. Definitely one of my favorite shows of all time.
I am watching Santa Clarita Diet, GOT (season 6), & Supernatural (season 13).


----------



## zanzalawi (Jun 19, 2018)

we just started watching "safe" on netflix
michael c hall (Dexter from showtime) with a british accent- its still kind of shocking to my ears lol
and west world 2


----------



## Parfumerie (Jun 19, 2018)

Just finished watching A Simple Plan, was a pretty good noir crime thriller very Coen brothers-esque


----------



## amd (Jun 19, 2018)

Cellador said:


> I loved Breaking Bad. Definitely one of my favorite shows of all time.
> I am watching Santa Clarita Diet, GOT (season 6), & Supernatural (season 13).


I'm the 1% that hasn't watched GOT. I've read the first two books, and I should get back to reading the rest of them. I have the first season on DVD, but I don't always have access to the sole DVD player in the house. I also have Outlander Season One on DVD to watch yet too.


----------



## Steve85569 (Jun 19, 2018)

Humming birds and gold finches in the yard.


----------



## Misschief (Jun 19, 2018)

I've been watching Hannibal on Netflix.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 20, 2018)

Parfumerie said:


> Just finished watching A Simple Plan, was a pretty good noir crime thriller very Coen brothers-esque




Oh, that was a good one!



amd said:


> I'm the 1% that hasn't watched GOT. I've read the first two books, and I should get back to reading the rest of them. I have the first season on DVD, but I don't always have access to the sole DVD player in the house. I also have Outlander Season One on DVD to watch yet too.



The books are better anyway. But watching the series is fun, and it goes beyond the books. LOVE it all.


----------



## Parfumerie (Jun 25, 2018)

Catching up on some older Bob's Burgers this show is too much sometimes


----------



## earlene (Jun 25, 2018)

I am catching up on the foreign language series that recorded on our DVR while I was gone.  Yesterday I watched all of 'The Half Brother' (Norway).  Today I am watching 'The Spider' (Danish), but it may take me a couple of days to get through the episodes.  

Not much I can find to watch on Netflix I haven't already seen that actually peaks my interest.  Hopefully something new will come along soon.


----------



## scard (Jun 26, 2018)

Just finished up "The Staircase" on Netflix. I love a good mystery, but that really wasn't a mystery.


----------



## amd (Jun 26, 2018)

Finished Breaking Bad. Watching soap videos on YouTube until I decide if I'm going to watch Outlander or GOT. Adulting is hard.


----------



## Relle (Jun 26, 2018)

Watching Australian Masterchef (cooking show). It's on nightly, last nights cake they had to make.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 26, 2018)

@amd GOT, definitely. 
@earlene and @scard  I think Broadchurch is on Netflix. If you haven't watched it, my hubby and I both liked it - which is a rather rare thing given our different tastes.
@Relle I love baking shows and that cake is awesome!


----------



## Relle (Jun 26, 2018)

dibbles said:


> .@Relle I love baking shows and that cake is awesome!



Here's the link for the recipe 
https://tenplay.com.au/channel-ten/masterchef/recipes/katherine-sabbath-s-birthday-cake


----------



## Bann51 (Jun 26, 2018)

Longmire - Netflix 
Vera -PBS
Endeavour- PBS
I love mysteries and crime stories.
Was watching Killing Eve on BBC America. Didn't finish. She's sick! I'll go back,  now that it's in reruns.


----------



## BattleGnome (Jun 26, 2018)

Isekai Izakaya Nobu is a great show.

Isekai is a show where the protagonist goes from our world to a different one. In this one a typical (modern) Japanese restaurant has a front door that opens to medieval Germany. The locals are introduced to delicious foods like “wasontap” and the raw fish that doesn’t make you sick. 

It’s a slice of life anime, so there’s no real plot, but it’s short (10-15 minute episodes) so you can watch a few episodes between other shows


----------



## earlene (Jun 26, 2018)

dibbles said:


> @earlene and @scard  I think Broadchurch is on Netflix. If you haven't watched it, my hubby and I both liked it - which is a rather rare thing given our different tastes.


Yes, my husband & I both enjoyed _Broadchurch_.  We watched both the original_ Broadchurch_ (UK) and the American remake, titled, _Gracepoint_ (US), but by far the UK original was best.  We were disappointed in the US version, which was almost exactly the same in dialogue, etc. in the first episode, although it did change direction later.  Still it just was not as engaging, which is probably why it did not go beyond the first season.  

If you come up with any other recommendations, though, I certainly welcome them, including foreign language with subtitles. We have a local television station that shows almost primarily foreign-language programming from a variety of different countries, and most of them are of the crime drama genre, usually cop shows, but some are more about mysteries, without cops as the center characters.  As long as my old eyes can read the sub-titles, I will keep watching them, but when my eyes are too tired to read from the distance across the room I welcome plain English.


----------



## I_like_melts (Jun 30, 2018)

Unbreakable Kimmy Schmit and Claws.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares (Jul 1, 2018)

Finally started season 2 of Westworld... i am getting very dissapointed. I really really hope it gets better.


----------



## amd (Jul 3, 2018)

I'm revisiting The Walking Dead. I fell behind in Season 4 however many years ago that was. Decided to start from the beginning. I really want to watch GOT and Outlander, but at the same time I don't want to ruin my love for the books... plus my husband doesn't want me to move the DVD player out of the family room, but I can never use the TV there because there is always a step-kid gaming on it. (But that's a whole 'nother rant about my husband's parenting style, so I'll stop there.)


----------



## Dean (Jul 3, 2018)

I'm watching my soap cure.

zzz


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares (Jul 3, 2018)

amd said:


> I'm revisiting The Walking Dead. I fell behind in Season 4 however many years ago that was. Decided to start from the beginning. I really want to watch GOT and Outlander, but at the same time I don't want to ruin my love for the books... plus my husband doesn't want me to move the DVD player out of the family room, but I can never use the TV there because there is always a step-kid gaming on it. (But that's a whole 'nother rant about my husband's parenting style, so I'll stop there.)



On the one part I kept watching because zombies... but i really didnt like the story up until Negan shows up. Then I liked Negan haha, but that is season 7? 8?


----------



## earlene (Jul 3, 2018)

I watched a series on Netflix called, _The Almighty Johnsons_ and surprisingly, my husband actually got into it.  It is not normally his kind of thing.  

*amd*, I love _TWD_, but since we don't get cable, only watch it when I manage to stay somewhere that gets AMC when I'm traveling (and on Sunday nights, of course.)  Sometimes I do manage to catch up to the current season when they run a marathon and I'm in the right place at the right time.  I like that.  But I haven't caught up this past season yet.

Sadly, I also like watching _Fear the Walking Dead_, but I don't have hulu either, so can only catch it while traveling and for some reason have not had much luck getting caught up on it.  I do like what they're doing with it this season, though.  The episodes I have seen from this season have been really engaging.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 4, 2018)

Also Endeavour and Dr. Blake


----------



## Marebear (Jul 5, 2018)

I am enjoying watching Kurt Seyit ve Sura.  It is a true story written by the granddaughter of Kurt Seyit.  The language is Turkish with English sub-titles.  Set in Russia in 1913 (Bolshevik revolution).


----------



## kaygrrl (Jul 5, 2018)

Erturgrul-It’s in Turkish with subtitles on Netflix and is addicting!


----------



## Marebear (Jul 5, 2018)

Yes it is very addicting.  I bought the book as well.


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm a fan of crime/detective dramas, and I've enjoyed watching Dicte, about a crime reporter in Denmark, and Hinterland, set in Wales, Case Histories with Jason Isaacs, The Fall, with Gillian Anderson, and Southcliffe. I've enjoyed them all but I'm most eagerly awaiting the third season of Happy Valley on Netflix. I looooove Sarah Lancashire as Catherine Cawood and James Norton, so charming as Grantchester and soooo chilling as Tommy Lee Royce. He was so scary that I didn't even realize it was the same actor that played Grantchester.  If you like police/crime dramas, you couldn't do better than this one.


----------



## BeesKnees (Jul 5, 2018)

Navigator9, I watched Dicte (Danish) a while back on Netflix.  Saw that a new season is on Netflix now but may have to go back and rewatch earlier seasons to remember what happened before this one since it's been so long since I watched it.  

Earlene, have you watched "The Sniffer"(Ukraine)?  It's on Netflix.  The premise is basically a procedural crime investigation with the main detective being someone with a very, very sensitive nose and the ability to identify scents with an amazing specificity.  Suspend disbelief at first and it is pretty good, or so far it has been.


----------



## scard (Jul 5, 2018)

Endeavour, Wire in the Blood, Touching Evil and DCI Banks to name just a few. For me, BBC TV is so much more believable.  I'm thinking in the UK the focus is a bit more on talent than appearance. A pleasure to watch.


----------



## earlene (Jul 5, 2018)

BeesKnees said:


> Navigator9, I watched Dicte (Danish) a while back on Netflix.  Saw that a new season is on Netflix now but may have to go back and rewatch earlier seasons to remember what happened before this one since it's been so long since I watched it.
> 
> Earlene, have you watched "The Sniffer"(Ukraine)?  It's on Netflix.  The premise is basically a procedural crime investigation with the main detective being someone with a very, very sensitive nose and the ability to identify scents with an amazing specificity.  Suspend disbelief at first and it is pretty good, or so far it has been.



No, I have no seen that one.  I will look for it!  Thank you.


Navigator9, I am glad to see there is a 3rd season coming for Happy Valley.  I was looking a few days ago to see if any of the ones I've watched previously had new seasons yet.


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 5, 2018)

earlene said:


> No, I have no seen that one.  I will look for it!  Thank you.
> 
> 
> Navigator9, I am glad to see there is a 3rd season coming for Happy Valley.  I was looking a few days ago to see if any of the ones I've watched previously had new seasons yet.


It may be a while before we see the third season of HV, but that's OK, it's worth the wait. I'm hoping there will be another season of "The Keepers"...I'm dying to know what happens with that case!


----------



## BeesKnees (Jul 5, 2018)

Oh, and another Danish series I watched recently is "The Rain."  A dystopian plot so darkish, although nowhere near as dark as "Walking Dead."   Not sure where "The Rain" will go with the plot after the first season but I'll be watching for the second season. I'm curious how the science aspect will play out.  

Oh, and I finished it a while back but goes under the "international" genre although it doesn't require subtitles:  "Wanted" is an Australian series that has some shaky writing/plot aspects at times but the 2 lead actresses do a great job with their roles.


----------



## earlene (Jul 6, 2018)

BeesKnees said:


> Oh, and another Danish series I watched recently is "The Rain."  A dystopian plot so darkish, although nowhere near as dark as "Walking Dead."   Not sure where "The Rain" will go with the plot after the first season but I'll be watching for the second season. I'm curious how the science aspect will play out.
> 
> Oh, and I finished it a while back but goes under the "international" genre although it doesn't require subtitles:  "Wanted" is an Australian series that has some shaky writing/plot aspects at times but the 2 lead actresses do a great job with their roles.



Yes, I like that series, too and as always didn't want it to end.  I shall also look for a second season.

I will look for _Wanted_.  I appreciate the recommendation, *BeesKnees*.

I just got a notice from Netflix.  Season 2 of _Anne with an "E"_ is now available.  I enjoyed the first season very much.


----------



## jumpsa (Jul 6, 2018)

Am I the only anime/cartoon geek? My daughter and I just finished catching up on Voltron and we all watch Black Clover and My Hero Acadamia.

Also catching up on Supernatural and the comic book shows: Arrow, Legends, Jessica Jones and I just saw that a new season of Luke Cage is out


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares (Jul 6, 2018)

jumpsa said:


> Am I the only anime/cartoon geek? My daughter and I just finished catching up on Voltron and we all watch Black Clover and My Hero Acadamia.
> 
> Also catching up on Supernatural and the comic book shows: Arrow, Legends, Jessica Jones and I just saw that a new season of Luke Cage is out



I just rewatched Death Note (and read the manga for the first time). I’m debating on watching the remake of Capitan Tsubasa, at least I’ll watch an episode because I’m curious.


----------



## jumpsa (Jul 6, 2018)

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> I just rewatched Death Note (and read the manga for the first time). I’m debating on watching the remake of Capitan Tsubasa, at least I’ll watch an episode because I’m curious.



I liked Death Note, in that same vein I'm trying to get through Attack on Titan but I have to wait for my boy to go to bed and it's a race to see who gets tired first him or me. Tsubasa looks cute.


----------



## earlene (Jul 6, 2018)

*Jumpsa*, nothing wrong with anime as a genre, but if I watch an animated movie, I prefer something along the lines of _Coco_.  It was really quite enjoyable.  And _Wall-E_ is still a favorite of mine.  _Zootopia_ was one I really really enjoyed when it came out, and went to see it at least twice.  _Up_ in 2009 was fun.  Actually I've seen so many animated movies in the last 15 years because I spend so much time with my granddaughter. But she is into anime now, so I do watch some anime stuff with her and depend on the subtitles, because a lot of what she watches is in Japanese.  But I don't recall the titles of the series that she likes to watch.  They are more along the line of super-heroes, and I only watch them when visiting her because we go back and forth between watching different genres of shows.  I suppose we are a fairly equal-opportunity entertainment kind of family, since the interests are pretty varied and we tend to all watch a little bit of everything when we are together.  But at home, I don't tend to watch much animation.


----------



## jumpsa (Jul 6, 2018)

Earlene - I understand that sentiment. I haven't seen Coco yet but I did enjoy all the others you mentioned as well. I could make an excuse that my son is 4 and he likes them but I like them too, not even gonna lie. I'm a bit lazy when it comes to the Japanese sub-titles generally I wait till they come out dubbed in English Lol! I can't generally sit and watch anything without some knitting or something in my hands so if I have to read the show it makes me twitchy.


----------



## beckster51 (Jul 6, 2018)

I love most things BBC.  I highly recommend Marcella on Netflix.  Start with season 1.  I also loved River on Netflix.  It is only 1 season, but it is very good.  I am stoked that HV will get another season!  Currently there isn't much on in my neck of the woods, so I really appreciate the recommendations for things that have already come and gone.  I am now watching The Last Post on Amazon.  I was intrigued enough to watch several episodes in a row.  It's about the British colonization of Yemen and the revolt.


----------



## BattleGnome (Jul 6, 2018)

jumpsa said:


> Am I the only anime/cartoon geek?



You’re not the only one. I tend to watch anime on Crunchy Roll, which I don’t think many people here have.


----------



## earlene (Jul 6, 2018)

beckster51 said:


> I love most things BBC.  I highly recommend Marcella on Netflix.  Start with season 1.  I also loved River on Netflix.  It is only 1 season, but it is very good.  I am stoked that HV will get another season!  Currently there isn't much on in my neck of the woods, so I really appreciate the recommendations for things that have already come and gone.  I am now watching The Last Post on Amazon.  I was intrigued enough to watch several episodes in a row.  It's about the British colonization of Yemen and the revolt.



I really liked _River_, too, but my husband thought it was sooo depressing.  I haven't watched Marcella yet.  It's good to now you recommend it so highly.


----------



## Misschief (Jul 6, 2018)

I'm binging on a guilty pleasure these days. I must admit, I'm really enjoying Queer Eye.


----------



## amd (Jul 11, 2018)

earlene said:


> I just got a notice from Netflix.  Season 2 of _Anne with an "E"_ is now available.  I enjoyed the first season very much.


My daughter has been watching Anne with an E, as well as When Calls the Heart on NetFlix.
Still super binging TWD. I took GOT and Outlander DVD's out and the hubby surprised me by hooking up a second DVD player (I didn't even know that we had two!!) in the living room.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jul 11, 2018)

I know it's old and quirky, but I've been binging The Closer - with Kyra Sedgwick. 
But I binge so much TV, it would make most of y'all's heads spin. LOL so I'll refrain from mentioning them all.



scard said:


> For me, BBC TV is so much more believable.  I'm thinking in the UK the focus is a bit more on talent than appearance. A pleasure to watch.


They also are more about quality than quantity. Most of their seasons are only 13 episodes and it takes them at least a year in between seasons. 

I recently binge watched Killing Eve  - and LOVED it. So good.


----------



## earlene (Jul 12, 2018)

I spent quite a nice half hour or so chatting with a lovely you Canadian woman and her daughter's last night. She highly recommends Coronation Street. So that's another to add to the list of things to watch.


----------



## Dahila (Jul 12, 2018)

It looks like I am the only one watching sci-fiction.  Westworld second season was such boring series,  Hopkins did not act a lot in it,  Maybe book is better but second season sucks


----------



## Escott752 (Jul 13, 2018)

I was just watching The Nanny! There's just something about that show


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 13, 2018)

We're still catching up on all our favorite shows we've DVR'd over the past season. Just watched Sheldon and Amy's wedding on The Big Bang Theory, The Middle episode containing among other things, Brick's compulsive internet lawn chair-shopping spree, and the S.H.I.E.L.D episode where General Talbot absorbs all the gravitonium and develops sudden visions of grandeur about being invincible and the only one that can save the world.


IrishLass


----------



## Misschief (Jul 13, 2018)

earlene said:


> I spent quite a nice half hour or so chatting with a lovely you Canadian woman and her daughter's last night. She highly recommends Coronation Street. So that's another to add to the list of things to watch.



Coronation Street? Only if you like soap operas. It's been on TV for eons. I've watched one or two episodes way, way back. Couldn't stand it!


----------



## SoaperForLife (Jul 14, 2018)

Watching Queen of the South on Netflix - definitely worth watching if you are looking for something new.  Before that we binged on The Killing and The Fall before that.


----------



## Saponista (Jul 14, 2018)

Anne with an e on Netflix, I relate to her crazy awkward personality



Misschief said:


> Coronation Street? Only if you like soap operas. It's been on TV for eons. I've watched one or two episodes way, way back. Couldn't stand it!



I have been to the film set lol - to be honest I don’t enjoy any of the British soaps. East Enders is probably the most watchable.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jul 14, 2018)

I love old movies and TV shows so tonight I'm watching an episode of The Saint with Roger Moore. He plays Simon Templar, a role that's very similar to James Bond.


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 1, 2018)

I watched “The Sinner” on Netflix yesterday and started watching “The Five” today.  Both are really good.  I don’t watch Netflix as much as I do Amazon Prime, so I was really impressed with the amount of original programming Netflix has now.  I guess I’ll be binging Netflix instead of Prime over the next few weeks.


----------



## Relle (Aug 3, 2018)

Watching Australian Survivor and first one voted off (American) had an idol around his neck.


----------



## LilyJo (Aug 3, 2018)

Saponista said:


> Anne with an e on Netflix, I relate to her crazy awkward personality
> 
> 
> 
> I have been to the film set lol - to be honest I don’t enjoy any of the British soaps. East Enders is probably the most watchable.



I know its a personal thing but I think British soaps are just dreadful and Eastenders is one of the worst!  They are all over the top sensationalist drama - if I want to watch that I watch the news! LOL!


----------



## amd (Aug 3, 2018)

Still bingeing on TWD, but I'm getting very close to the end. 

Orange is the New Black has new episodes, as does Shameless, so I'll be catching up on those before I make the decision to watch either Outlander or GOT. 

I *might* still be procrastinating on watching those. Just so so scared I'll be disappointed, I loved the books so much! Or well, at least the first two books of GOT. I need to finish my current book and start on the third GOT book soon. I've read everything Outlander already


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 3, 2018)

amd said:


> Still bingeing on TWD, but I'm getting very close to the end.
> 
> Orange is the New Black has new episodes, as does Shameless, so I'll be catching up on those before I make the decision to watch either Outlander or GOT.
> 
> I *might* still be procrastinating on watching those. Just so so scared I'll be disappointed, I loved the books so much! Or well, at least the first two books of GOT. I need to finish my current book and start on the third GOT book soon. I've read everything Outlander already



I have no idea what TWD is, but I've started Orange is the New Black.  Episode 1 feels like there should be an episode before it; I felt disjointed watching it.   I've not watched Shameless, either.  I don't think I've heard of that. 

I've read all of the GoT books and wish he would write the next one!  Right now, the show is ahead of the books and that makes me mad.  I'm looking forward to the new season, but not so much because it's the last season.  I don't know if they'll do a good job because the story can go so many ways.  I really hope Arya Stark ends up on the Iron Throne.

I haven't read all of the Outlander books, I'm procrastinating.  I really should just buck up and get the audio books of the ones I haven't read yet.  I'm on the  sixth book.  I don't have time to read books anymore because I'm usually knitting in my spare time.  So listening to books is how I get my reading in. 

I have definitely gotten hooked on both series.  I subscribe to Starz when Outlander is playing and HBO when GOT is on.   (ETA:  I bought each of the GOT series in digital format.  I can binge whenever I want to. )



SoaperForLife said:


> Watching Queen of the South on Netflix - definitely worth watching if you are looking for something new.  Before that we binged on The Killing and The Fall before that.



Haven't watched Queen of the South, I'll give it a go.  However, The Killing and The Fall were awesome!!


----------



## earlene (Aug 3, 2018)

TWD = The Walking Dead


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares (Aug 3, 2018)

Dahila said:


> It looks like I am the only one watching sci-fiction.  Westworld second season was such boring series,  Hopkins did not act a lot in it,  Maybe book is better but second season sucks



Its been a few weeks since the first time I watched season two and i am watching it again... its not thaaaaaaat bad on a rewarch but it still not very good. I was also dissapoonted with it. Specially with what they did to Dolores. I just cant stand her. And poor poor Teddy. And Bernard is confused the whole season haha.


Besides rewarching the second season of westworld i rewatched Terminator: the Sarah Connor Cronicles. Its okay. There are a few very boring episodes but it was getting interesting when they cancelled it.


----------



## earlene (Aug 26, 2018)

I was going to watch Netflix yesterday, but muscle relaxant put me to sleep all day long.  I just went through a list of what is expiring on Netflix soon to see if there's anything I want to see and this thread to add some things to my list to watch today. 

It appears I did watch the first season of Marcella, but don't remember it, so I may refresh my memory with the trailer & the last episode of that season before starting season 2.  But first the soon-to-expire ones I picked.

ETA:  I just watched 2 really thoroughly depressing movies  _Bordertown_ with Jennifer Lopez and Antonio Banderaz about cover-up of multiple rapes & murders of Ciudad Juárez girls/women, which is based on true events.  The other was a documentary called _Who Took Johnny_, a boy kidnapped in a Des Moines suburb while on his Sunday morning paper route to become the victim of a human trafficking ring.  Both expire from Netflix soon.  Strangely enough, I just spent a night in the West Des Moines community 2 nights ago.  And of course I remember when the faces of missing children started appearing on milk cartons all of a sudden, which was a result of this case.

Next I am going to watch _Iris_, which should not be depressing, particularly since she is still alive at 96 and thriving.


----------



## steffamarie (Aug 26, 2018)

BF and I recently finished all of Star Trek: The Next Generation and now we're over halfway through Voyager. Not sure what's next!!


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares (Aug 26, 2018)

Watched Fargo season 3 on netflix. It was fine. I dont think I’ll ever watch it again, but it was okay, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## earlene (Aug 27, 2018)

Wow, _Expedition Happiness_ is so wonderful.  I am definitely going to be watching this again more than once.  I know my husband will enjoy it, too.  I always love to watch anything roadtrip related, but this one is really really exceptionally fitting for me, an inherent traveler.  

This young couple travel from Germany to the US, where they buy and convert a school bus to be their home on wheels, then take an exceptional road trip through Canada, Alaska, parts of the US and down through Mexico and further South all by road.  They brought their dog, Rudi along and a drone.  He is a  film maker and she is a musician, and the two of them were also quite adept at converting the school bus into a self-sustaining home-on-wheels.  The whole package of this film documentary is just fabulous.  I am so wanting to do what they did!  Of course, we aren't as young and probably won't be converting a school bus any time in the future, but the travel part of it, we always want to do, so it's a wonderful program for getting more ideas of what to do and where else we might go when we travel.   Even though we have been to many of the places they traveled in this film, there are a few where we have not and some we didn't see enough of that we want to go back.  I highly recommend this film for anyone who enjoys travel and even for those who are interested in tiny-house conversions or scenery or dogs.

Here is a link to more about this adventure:  https://southernchronicles.icebreaker.com/adventure/expedition-happiness/


----------



## amd (Aug 27, 2018)

My husband put parental controls on the NetFlix account, so now I need a PIN to watch TWD. In typical Chris fashion it is 4 random numbers that I can't make sense out of to stick into my memory bank. I did manage to watch 3 episodes Saturday night when I had him login for me. Guess I will be getting more done around the house now? Possibly tackling my procrastination list? Or maybe just reading more books.


----------



## earlene (Aug 27, 2018)

amd said:


> My husband put parental controls on the NetFlix account, so now I need a PIN to watch TWD. In typical Chris fashion it is 4 random numbers that I can't make sense out of to stick into my memory bank. I did manage to watch 3 episodes Saturday night when I had him login for me. Guess I will be getting more done around the house now? Possibly tackling my procrastination list? Or maybe just reading more books.


What a pain!  You know, you can have parental controls on each profile, too.  Maybe convince him to let you choose your own pin for a profile where you can remember the pin and the kids can have their own profiles and he can put whatever pin he wants on theirs.  That way you don't have to wait for him to unlock TWD for you.

https://www.tomsguide.com/us/set-netflix-parental-controls,news-24306.html
Scroll down about half-way on the page for instructions on how to set pins for specific profiles


----------



## amd (Aug 27, 2018)

earlene said:


> What a pain!  You know, you can have parental controls on each profile, too.  Maybe convince him to let you choose your own pin for a profile where you can remember the pin and the kids can have their own profiles and he can put whatever pin he wants on theirs.  That way you don't have to wait for him to unlock TWD for you.



That's what he was trying to do, unfortunately it does apply it to the overall account not individual profiles. I suggested that he change it to something I can remember... he suggested that I get a better memory. lol. I really think he is trying to help me so that I don't tune out and hide. I spent the first three months after my grandma died pretty much not talking to anyone or doing anything. It was really easy to turn on NetFlix and zone out for 8-10 hours every day. I think he's worried that when my cousin passes away this will happen again. Right now, I don't mind too much because I really do have alot of projects that I started in May and wanted to have done by the end of summer... that are nowhere near done... but once snow flies or I get my projects done, whatever comes first (big money on snow fly) my tune will change.


----------



## earlene (Aug 27, 2018)

So sorry, it doesn't work for individual profiles.  That's really too bad.  I've called Netflix before to give them feedback about how the website works, but that may or may not produce any desired results.

In the meantime, you could just write down the pin number somewhere you're pretty sure no one else will look for it (like on a post-it on the back of your Driver's License - who ever looks at that?)


----------



## TeresaGG (Aug 27, 2018)

earlene said:


> So sorry, it doesn't work for individual profiles.  That's really too bad.  I've called Netflix before to give them feedback about how the website works, but that may or may not produce any desired results.
> 
> In the meantime, you could just write down the pin number somewhere you're pretty sure no one else will look for it (like on a post-it on the back of your Driver's License - who ever looks at that?)


I store pins and number passwords as part of a phone number under fake contacts in my phone. Or if you have a customer support number for netflix add a fake "fax" number. Just remember it is fake.


----------



## earlene (Aug 27, 2018)

Another really good series I watched on Netflix was _LaNiña_, about a young Columbian girl who lived with guerillas for much of her youth before escaping and being helped to return to society and who trained to become a doctor.  The series is very long with 88 episodes, some of which are about 45 minutes long, but others that are between 34 - 40 minutes long, so it takes a long time to reach the end.  It may be a bit soap-opera-ish, but it's really very engaging and based on actual life situations that are very real in Columbia (and some other countries as well).  I highly recommend this series, but it can bring up some issues that can be difficult for young women to watch, so although I did recommend it to my 16 yo granddaughter, I'd say parents might not approve all content if their children are immature or sheltered.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 28, 2018)

Currently watching the Vuelta a Espana on NBCSports Gold.  I'm a huge cycling fan.   After its over I'll return to Breaking Bad on Netflix again, third time.  Just finished watching Better Call Saul seasons 1-3 for the 2nd time.  Justified is on my list for a repeat binge.  In July nothing happens but the TdF for 3 weeks.
Loved House of Cards (American and English) and Shameless (American).  Haven't seen the English original yet. 
A Very British Scandal is very good and any old British comedies always deserve a rewatch, especially Absolutely Fabulous.  Joanna and Jennifer are a hoot.


----------



## earlene (Aug 28, 2018)

My sciatica had me on the couch most of yesterday, too, so I watched the second season of _Marcella_ on Netflix.  OMG, now I want season 3 so much, I sure do hope they make a season 3.  But that'll be a long wait, that's for sure.  This is why I sometimes wait until the next season comes out before I watch a new season for some shows.  But I have quite a few things in my que to watch and eventually I'll get tired of vegging out on the couch and my sciatica is on the mend.  I can walk without the cane and as long as I don't stand for long, I am really doing a lot better.


----------



## earlene (Aug 29, 2018)

Well, Hubby really enjoyed the '_Expedition to Happiness_' documentary as I thought he would.  Then we watched the first episode of 'Sniffer' on Neflix and neither of us really liked it much.  I might watch it at some point alone, but Hubby probably never will because he thought it was really ridiculously bad cinema.  Neither of us knew what to expect from Russian cinema or television, though, so it was interesting to see something out of Russia, although with our limited experience, it's hard to say if this is really a representative sample.  

However, we both were riveted by _Wanted_ and watched all of the first season and half of the second season in one afternoon/evening.  We will probably be finishing it off today.  Not sure what's next, but I do have a few things in my queue, including the '_Guernsey Literary & Potato Peel Pie Society_', based on a book I really enjoyed when we read it for my (former) book club.  The club has since disbanded and finding a new one that fits into my travel schedule isn't so easy in this small (or maybe any) community.


----------



## amd (Aug 29, 2018)

Gasp! That's on NetFlix? I may surrender my "no movies" rule and watch it. Man, I loved that book. Probably one of the few books I actually enjoyed when I was in book club. My other favorite was A Town Like Alice (I think...) it was also made into a movie in the 50's, but I really enjoyed it. Sorry... I kind of sequed into books... so back to TV... I am going to finish TWD on Saturday, that will be reward for not watching TV all week and actually getting my stuff done. Of course, the hubby will have to be around to give me the PIN....


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 29, 2018)

earlene said:


> '_Guernsey Literary & Potato Peel Pie Society_'


Did someone say Guernsey? Is this book about the little island in the Channel Islands (close to Normandy France, and under the Queen's rule?) or the town in Wyoming? 
LOL when I talk about Guernsey I always am talking about the island in the Channel Islands and it is amazing how many people have never heard of it. (it IS a teeny tiny island!)


----------



## earlene (Aug 29, 2018)

jcandleattic said:


> Did someone say Guernsey? Is this book about the little island in the Channel Islands (close to Normandy France, and under the Queen's rule?) or the town in Wyoming?
> LOL when I talk about Guernsey I always am talking about the island in the Channel Islands and it is amazing how many people have never heard of it. (it IS a teeny tiny island!)


Yes, that's the one.  (the first one)


----------



## niclycha (Aug 29, 2018)

Orphan Black 
Empire
I’ve watched both already but told my friend to watch them and I started watching them again 

Also waiting for the next season of
The Resident
9-1-1
And can’t wait for Killing Eve to come out on SOMETHING 
I work nights so I didn’t get to watch it at all [emoji17] has anyone seen it? The trailer looked so good. I wanted to wait to binge watch it anyway but Netflix, Hulu, or Amazon Prime still don’t have it yet.


----------



## niclycha (Aug 29, 2018)

niclycha said:


> Orphan Black
> Empire
> I’ve watched both already but told my friend to watch them and I started watching them again
> 
> ...



Also waiting for The Good Doctor 
Oh Bates Motel was great too.


----------



## BattleGnome (Aug 30, 2018)

the second season of “the good place” is up! I watched the first season in like two days. I think I’ll start again tonight so I can watch season 2 at work tomorrow night


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 30, 2018)

earlene said:


> Yes, that's the one.  (the first one)


Last year I was sent there for 2 months for training. Absolutely gorgeous island. And the people are super friendly, and the history -for as small of an island as it is- is utterly amazing!!


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 30, 2018)

niclycha said:


> And can’t wait for Killing Eve to come out on SOMETHING
> I work nights so I didn’t get to watch it at all
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it's a great little series. Sandra Oh is really good in it. I was able to watch it on demand on Dish, but not sure it's still there. I did that right after the series ended.


----------



## pstephens10 (Aug 30, 2018)

Mozart in the Jungle is very addicting!


----------



## earlene (Aug 31, 2018)

Ken Burns' 10 episode documentary, _VietNam War_.  We are currently on episode 2.  The first 10 episodes are on our DVR recorded from PBS, but it's also on Netflix.  For some reason I thought is had 18 episodes.  Now I'm confused and have to double check on that.  EDIT:  No, it's only 10.  Thank goodness, I don't think I could handle 18 hours of war!

I really like the work Ken Burns does with his documentaries.  But even though I lived through most of this time*,  within a couple of months after my brother was sent to VietNam, I stopped reading or listening to the news about VietNam.   Unfortunately I buried my head in the sand, so to speak, because I didn't want to see or hear anything that would cause me distress over my brother. We wrote to each other, but we never discussed the war or the conditions surrounding his presence there.

So I expect to learn a lot that I never was willing to learn about starting 50 years ago when I was only 18 or 19.  If I can take it all in is questionable, of course.  He is alive, of course, so it shouldn't be impossible to watch.  But 18 hours of war torn events might be more than I can handle.  I don't know yet.  My husband sure is interested, though.

*Historically speaking, the VietNam conflicts started before I was born, but US involvement began shortly before I was born)


----------



## zanzalawi (Aug 31, 2018)

I stopped by redbox tonight and picked up “book club”
See if I can get up and make some popcorn or if I’m so lazy tonight that I won’t even move off the couch [emoji1]


----------



## earlene (Sep 2, 2018)

I read about Book Club a couple of days ago and do hope it comes to Netflix streaming or Amazon Prime.  

_Hannah Gadsby: Nanette_.  Excellent.  I generally don't choose to watch a lot of just plain Stand Up Comedy, but this peaked my interest and I am so glad I watched it.  I'm saving it in my Queue for my husband, too.

_The Guernsey Literary & Potato Peel Pie Society_ was so very good, with several accomplished and experienced actors from other British favorites.  I thoroughly enjoyed watching it this morning; even shed a few tears.

Today is a day for Netflix as I overdid it yesterday with the Basement work and I also didn't sleep well last night.  Up next: I am not quite sure, but something from my list.  According to our internet usage this month, we could watch 25 hours of standard definition movies per day the rest of this month and still not reach our data limit, and that's not likely to happen.  So I can watch as much as I want to today!


----------



## amd (Sep 4, 2018)

earlene said:


> Ken Burns' 10 episode documentary, _VietNam War_.



I saw that on NetFlix, added it to my "watch" queue. We never got to the Vietnam War in history class - our teacher was obsessed with the Civil War so we spent MONTHS on it. Made me mad because I was really interested in WWII and we only spent a week on it. We never even got to the Korean War. Ugh. My high school failed me.

I finished TWD. OMG. Just... OMG. Working on catching up on Orange is the New Black. Then will be Shameless. If nothing new pops up on NetFlix after that, I will probably dig into my Outlander and GOT DVD's. I plan on taking a hiatus from soapmaking at the beginning of 2019 (famous last words? maybe) so hopefully I can balance some house projects with TV watching and book reading. BTW: whoever suggested I make a contact in my phone with the NetFlix password is a genius! An evil genius because I'm sure that my summer projects will extended into fall projects.


----------



## earlene (Sep 4, 2018)

I love the phone contact idea, too!


----------



## TeresaGG (Sep 4, 2018)

amd said:


> BTW: whoever suggested I make a contact in my phone with the NetFlix password is a genius! An evil genius because I'm sure that my summer projects will extended into fall projects.


You are welcome.


----------



## TeresaGG (Sep 4, 2018)

Watched _Guernsey Literary & Potato Peel Pie Society_ last night. Wonderful.  Warning tissues needed.


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 11, 2018)

earlene said:


> Ken Burns' 10 episode documentary, _VietNam War_.  We are currently on episode 2.  The first 10 episodes are on our DVR recorded from PBS, but it's also on Netflix.  For some reason I thought is had 18 episodes.  Now I'm confused and have to double check on that.  EDIT:  No, it's only 10.  Thank goodness, I don't think I could handle 18 hours of war!
> 
> I really like the work Ken Burns does with his documentaries.  But even though I lived through most of this time*,  within a couple of months after my brother was sent to VietNam, I stopped reading or listening to the news about VietNam.   Unfortunately I buried my head in the sand, so to speak, because I didn't want to see or hear anything that would cause me distress over my brother. We wrote to each other, but we never discussed the war or the conditions surrounding his presence there.
> 
> ...


I try to watch almost everything I can find relating to the Vietnam War, and still couldn't tell you most of what it's about. (I have a hard time retaining facts concerning history for some reason) but the era fascinates me. Not sure if because when I was very young it's what I heard on the radio/tv, or what, but it truly interests me, and one of the sites on my bucket list is The Wall in DC. 
I was able to see a portion of the wall, when they did the traveling tribute and it came here to my state, but I didn't see much of it, and I'm sure it would be even more impressive there in the original spot.


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 11, 2018)

amd said:


> Working on catching up on Orange is the New Black. Then will be Shameless.


I still need to watch the last 2 seasons of OITNB - and my daughter wants me to watch Shameless. I want to watch Shameless too because I love William H. Macy.


----------



## amd (Sep 11, 2018)

Finished Orange is the New Black. Will catch up on Shameless starting next week. My husband has been watching The Curse of Oak Island on Hulu, he's on season 4. I sat down to watch with him last night. I'm humorously fascinated with this enough to continue watching with him. He's into it in a serious "they're going to find treasure" way, I'm more of "how far can they stretch this out" watcher. Some of the connections they made in the two episodes I watched, seemed... fake. It was entertaining to me at least.


----------



## TeresaGG (Sep 11, 2018)

We started watching the crown recently


----------



## steffamarie (Sep 11, 2018)

Friends...again...and I'm not sorry!!!


----------



## dibbles (Sep 11, 2018)

I just finished both seasons of Anne with an E on Netflix. It was the perfect thing to watch on the treadmill at the Y - no blood and gore or naked people so not offensive to anyone walking past. Now I have to figure out something new - it helps motivate me to get my arse over there.


----------



## I_like_melts (Sep 12, 2018)

Unreal... I hate it but cant stop watching. Im on Season 4 now 

AHS tonight though eeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Dennis (Sep 12, 2018)

Netflix - Out On A Limb - Steven Tyler.  Recommended.  No, Aerosmith isn't in it.  I thoroughly enjoyed it.  Tyler goes country.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares (Sep 12, 2018)

I am trying again with Black Mirror, but I just cant. I dont have any episode I found AMAZING. I kinda sorta liked the one of the eyes, the rest go from “meh” to “oh my god what am i doing with my life?”


----------



## beckster51 (Sep 12, 2018)

Started watching Jack Irish season 2 on Acorn TV last night.  It was very good, but I like the characters, and I really enjoy Guy Pearce.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 12, 2018)

Elementary


----------



## scard (Sep 12, 2018)

Call the Midwife has new episodes on Netflix!


----------



## amd (Sep 12, 2018)

scard said:


> Call the Midwife has new episodes on Netflix!



Enabler. Guess Outlander and GOT will be waiting a bit longer...


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 14, 2018)

steffamarie said:


> Friends...again...and I'm not sorry!!!


Don't be sorry!!! I've watched the entire series at least 5-6 times every episode. Some episodes are my favorites and I'm sure I've seen them at least a dozen or so times. 
I love telling this story - I worked with an IT guy who loved Friends as much as I did. So we began giving each other daily trivia questions, quotes, so on and etc., well one time, we started (can't remember how) answering each other is Friends quotes. For 2 solid days our entire communication was work related but done in nothing but Friends quotes. LMAO it was so much fun and so hilarious to see others reactions even though we knew perfectly well what we were talking about even though nobody else did.


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 14, 2018)

IrishLass said:


> Elementary


I LOVE Elementary with Johnny Lee. Is the series over? I thought I heard them say only 2 more episodes but not sure if they meant forever, or just this season. 

Did you ever see Eli Stone with Johnny Lee in it? I loved it, but it was quirky and not everyone like it (which is why it probably got cancelled)


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 14, 2018)

jcandleattic said:


> I LOVE Elementary with Johnny Lee. Is the series over? I thought I heard them say only 2 more episodes but not sure if they meant forever, or just this season.
> 
> Did you ever see Eli Stone with Johnny Lee in it? I loved it, but it was quirky and not everyone like it (which is why it probably got cancelled)



Elementary is not over- yay! CBS announced it has been picked up for a 7th (2019) season. My hubby and I _love_ this show and the totally different, quirky spin it takes on Sherlock Holmes. It was weird at first getting used to it taking place in modern day NYC, and Watson being portrayed as a woman, etc., etc.... but I love Lucy Lui's interpretation of Watson. The chemistry between her Watson and Johnny's Sherlock is a brilliant pairing, and I've really loved watching the ever growing, deepening friendship between the 2 characters. It's a beautiful thing that I hope the writers keep on a platonic level. I think it would ruin the show for me if they took things beyond the deep, loyal friends they've grown into, but I have to admit to a time or 2 of imagining  'Hmmmm......what if"? lol  

No, I never saw Eli Stone. I hadn't even heard of it, so I just went and looked it up. It sounds like a show we would have enjoyed watching. 


IrishLass


----------



## dbloomingdale (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## dbloomingdale (Sep 14, 2018)

So I watched this about 12 years ago.  I enjoyed it so much more when I binge watched it a couple of weeks ago.  Yes, the fowl language is necessary.  Just make a drinking game of it....


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 16, 2018)

IrishLass said:


> Elementary is not over- yay! CBS announced it has been picked up for a 7th (2019) season. My hubby and I _love_ this show and the totally different, quirky spin it takes on Sherlock Holmes. It was weird at first getting used to it taking place in modern day NYC, and Watson being portrayed as a woman, etc., etc.... but I love Lucy Lui's interpretation of Watson. The chemistry between her Watson and Johnny's Sherlock is a brilliant pairing, and I've really loved watching the ever growing, deepening friendship between the 2 characters. It's a beautiful thing that I hope the writers keep on a platonic level. I think it would ruin the show for me if they took things beyond the deep, loyal friends they've grown into, but I have to admit to a time or 2 of imagining  'Hmmmm......what if"? lol
> 
> No, I never saw Eli Stone. I hadn't even heard of it, so I just went and looked it up. It sounds like a show we would have enjoyed watching.
> 
> ...


YES, you just said everything I feel about Elementary that I feel. I'm so glad it's not over. I wouldn't have thought it would be cancelled, but you never know. 

They have cancelled Big Bang Theory and I can't imagine why unless some of the actors just don't want to do it anymore, because it's still after 13 seasons, a top rated TV hit. (I haven't looked into it because I just don't want to know, I love the show too much!)


----------



## amd (Sep 17, 2018)

Started Shameless [season 8 on NetFlix] this weekend. I watched two episodes. Kind of not feeling it this season... might have to figure out how the DVD player works upstairs and move on to Outlander and GOT.

*I should clarify that I know how to run a DVD player, just not how it works with the way my husband sets up TV systems. Why do men make it so complicated? I've always been able to connect a DVD player to a TV such that all I need to do is go to the DVD channel, and push play. No, no, now I have to push 16 buttons on the remote, scroll through 8 menus, get a step ladder to push the button on the wall behind the TV that my husband installed out of my arm reach, insert 3 forms of ID, a blood and urine sample, and promise my first born child in the light of full moon. I'm still waiting for the email notification that the DVD gods have accepted my application.


----------



## beckster51 (Sep 17, 2018)

I don't know why men like needless complexity, but my husband sure does.  Everything he sets up goes through 3 other electronic devices!  It's maddening.  Maybe they do it so they will have sole control over the device, but it doesn't work with me.  I just cuss and persevere until I get it to work.  I hope the DVD gods accept you as a loyal supplicant.


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 17, 2018)

Not watching but listening to. There is a HYSTERICAL Podcast called "My Dad Wrote a [email protected]@." These 3 British friends read a chapter a week (each podcast is about 30 minutes long) and critique. It is very funny!


----------



## amd (Sep 17, 2018)

dixiedragon said:


> Not watching but listening to. There is a HYSTERICAL Podcast called "My Dad Wrote a [email protected]@." These 3 British friends read a chapter a week (each podcast is about 30 minutes long) and critique. It is very funny!



Gasp! It's on Spotify! OMG. So glad that my boss bought me wireless earbuds for my 20 year anniversary...

ETA: I stand corrected. Someone has a music playlist by that name. But there is a new episode of Ear Biscuits so that works.


----------



## earlene (Sep 19, 2018)

My husband and I are REALLY enjoying _Ozark_ on Netflix.  When he goes to bed, I have to force myself to switch to something else so I don't get too far ahead.  We just finished season 1 last night.  There are only 2 seasons, so once we finish that, I know we're going to want more of the same.

We also watched _The Messenger_ with Woody Harrleson, Ben Foster & Samantha Morton (in season 8 & 9 of TWD, as Alpha, which I haven't seen since we don't have cable).  Our DVR decided to record this one & boy am I glad it did.  I liked it so much I saved it for my husband and watched it with him last night.


----------



## OldHippie (Sep 27, 2018)

I should be making soap, but I'm riveted to the D.C. circus.


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 27, 2018)

I'm thinking having a DVR that can record up to 16 shows at a time is probably not a good thing for me. LOL the new seasons of most things are just starting and I have so many shows to watch I'll never be caught up! HAHA


----------



## Dahila (Sep 27, 2018)

A discovery of the witches


----------



## Lin19687 (Sep 27, 2018)

OldHippie said:


> I should be making soap, but I'm riveted to the D.C. circus.



Ditto


----------

